# Who's Boss?



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550091598800850945


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Cats are cool.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

So what's banned this time?








Mahler's 5th banned??







www.talkclassical.com


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

this is the sort of sound that makes cats come-





and the (creepy) sort that makes them run away-


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

_Mendelssohn at Ephesus with the Vienna Chamber Orchestra and a Labrador Retriever who can't suppress a tell-tail yawn.





_


----------

